# My Manhattan Neighbors



## NYCPaul

For years I have installed a net tent over my terrace of flowers to keep my pigeon neighbors from enjoying them as salad. My second-floor rear apartment opens on to a roof area that is surrounded by buildings one of which is an old, historical synagogue roughly 100 feet from my door. For the thirty years I've been here families of pigeons have lived in the eaves of the church.

This fall while getting ready to prepare all my containers for the winter, I noticed that three of the pigeons near my terrace were totally white. (See the attached photo).

Well, I started dropping a few crumbs for the white birds - who seem to be bolder than the others. To make a long story short, only one of the white birds seems to now live here now. However, this one now sees my finger when I stick it out of closed blinds and immediately flys down to my door where I supply him with some multi-grain cereal nuggets and water twice a day. He's the only one who comes until he is finished. I sit on the floor looking through my door window about a foot away from him - just amazed by his beauty.


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Paul and welcome to Pigeon-Talk! Those are lovely white pigeons, and I cannot tell you how much they and all pigeons in NYC can use your help with supplemental food and water. We have quite a few NYC members and surrounding area members. Enjoy your time here at Pigeon-Talk and please keep us updated on the birds you see and assist by feeding.

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather

Welcome Paul.  

Your feathered friends are quite stunning. 
Thank you for helping them. As Terry stated they need *&* appreciate all the help they can get.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks

Welcome to the site, Paul!

Thank you SO much for feeding these lovely birds!

I'm sure they will bring you many hours of watching pleasure. 

Pigeons certainly make wonderful pets too. We have many greatl stories here. Please enjoy and keep us updated on yours.  

Shi &
Mr. Squeaks


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*Flowers as salad?*

Hello Paul,

and also a welcome to PT.

Last summer my wife had four small pots of Impatiens (Busy Lizzy, also called _fleissig Liessem_ in Germany), and the feral female mate *Mamieke* of our *Wieteke* ate several of them down to stubs. He later got PMV and coccidiosis, and the first two hatchlings died a few days after birth. She has always been healthy. We rescued him as an 18-day-old chick who couldn't use his legs until we treated him for paratyphoid/salmonellosis, so maybe he pased something to the first pair of chicks. Two more pairs of chicks made it to adulthood.

So, perhaps not just salads were on the pigeons' menu, but medicines. O.k., I know foods are medicines also. 

Oh, by the way, we rescued also two 4-to-8-day-old chicks from a large flower pot someone had removed from their terrace or balcony and set on the street the last day of April 2004.

Larry


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Paul,

Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

I cannot thank you enough for showing these birds your hospitality and enabling them some comforts in their lives.

God bless you!

In case you are interested in pigeons eat the ingredients can be gotten most anywhere:

http://purgrain.com/ingredients.htm

Is it possible that you could supply them with some fresh clean drinking water?

Thank you SO much.


----------



## PigeonQueen

Welcome to pigeon talk and thank you for caring for the piggies. They are certainly very beautiful. Canaryjayne.


----------



## Feather

Welcome Paul,

Thank you for helping the pigeons. It looks as though you have a perfect set up there. If you have any Baby Tears Moss double net it. They love it!

Feather


----------



## NYCPaul

*Who's That Knocking at my Door*

Thanks so much for your response to my adventure with "white beauty" and his friends. Here are two more pictures from today. He actually comes up to my door and peers into the window to see if I'm there. Of course I reply with a dish of goodies and water. Last night for the first time I could see him roosting in the shadows of church roof. I'll see if I can get a night image next time.


----------



## Skyeking

Thank you so much for the lovely pics, and watching over these beautiful birds.

Some whole corn will help them stay warm thru these very cold days,


----------



## Maggie-NC

Paul, thank you so much for providing food and water for these beautiful pigeons. They are probably birds that were released at a wedding or funeral and never made it home. They are much more vulnerable than the checker or blue bar ferals because of their color and probably led a more sheltered life before they were lost from their owner. So, they need help more than others.


----------



## JoyfulSongTree

Paul, he's Beautiful!!! What a special friend to have, too!
Thank you for caring, feeding and posting.
Looking forward to seeing the night pics of the roost  
Best wishes
Carol


----------



## NYCPaul

*Portrait*

Hi folks,
Here's a portrait of my adopted neighbor. He continues to come to my windowed door to look in at his food and water dishes which bring me to put them out for him. To keep my terrace from becoming "the local bar" for the rest of his friends, I've avoided spreading feed out on the roof. I'm only a few blocks from Central Park so I'm sure all the rest are getting their fill elsewhere.

My white friend, however, likes to drop by to say hello and it's just fine with me that he remains free but likes to visit.


----------



## Whitefeather

Your pictures are wonderful Paul.
Thank you for keeping 'White Beauty' & his friends supplied with food & water *&* sharing them up close & personal with us.  

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Paul,

Thank you again for sharing your beautiful Buddy with us and taking care of them.


----------



## JoyfulSongTree

WOW, what a beauty ! Birdie AND pic !


----------



## NYCPaul

*Glowing in the Dark*

Hi All,

Well, here is an "almost" night shot of my friend in his roost under the air conditioning duct of the nearby church. While his partner next to him can't be seen he sure reflects even in the shadowed darkness. (Pic 1)

He usually drops by for food by sitting outside the door to my terrace. (Pic 2) But the other day he actually seemed to see me in my bedroom and flew up to the window...flapped in mid air a few times and then went to the door. Perhaps I'm reading too much into that but it's seems pretty amazing to me.


----------



## Lovebirds

NYCPaul said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> He usually drops by for food by sitting outside the door to my terrace. (Pic 2) But the other day he actually seemed to see me in my bedroom and flew up to the window...flapped in mid air a few times and then went to the door. Perhaps I'm reading too much into that but it's seems pretty amazing to me.


You're not reading to much into it at all. They aren't dummies by a LONG shot.....he knows exactly what he's doing.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Paul, I'm really enjoying your pictures of ferals in their natural environment. That is a great shot of the two roosting and your new "friend" is really eyeing the seed.


----------



## Feather

Paul,

Many years ago, when I would go outside to feed my rabbits, a feral would come to have breakfast here too. He would come every morning and everynight. The year that terrible flu went around, everyone in my household was sick at the same time.

Rainbow found his way inside the patio, and was hanging off the iron screen. I was laying on the sofa in the family room. He found the room that I was in.


----------



## Skyeking

It almost sounds like this bird was someone's pet at sometime and is used to being inside.

I love your pictures.


----------



## phyll

Hi Paul,

Welcome to the forum.
It's nice to see another New Yorker here. Thank you for caring about & helping these pigeons.
As Maggie stated, white pigeons in NYC are much more vulnerable, so it's great they found you.
The majority of pigeons in Manhattan have a rough time finding enough food, so please continue to help them.

I live on Long Island. Three years ago, on a bitter cold January night, my husband & I found a white pigeon in Queens.
He lives inside with us now & we are blessed by his presence. 

You didn't read too much into your pigeon's behavior. He spotted you, knew he could count on you for food, so he went to the door. Pigeons are cool; it's a shame they are so misunderstood.
May God bless you for helping His creatures.

Phyll


----------



## maryjane

How wonderful that you help these guys out, and are rewarded with your extra-friendly one.  He is quite a beauty. I'm sure he was someone's pet or as someone said, a release at a wedding perhaps, and never made his way home. They're certainly lucky to have you to watch out for them.


----------



## NYCPaul

*Foot and feather colors match?*

Hi,
My buddy white beauty is coming by regularly and usually all alone. He seems to pick a time when the others are not around. I've been using a combination of Kashi "Nuggets" cereal with 6 grains and sesame seeds along with some corn polenta and nice clean water. He seems to love it.

Today another bird came along for food but stayed a distance away from the feeder. Like the white pigeon he was a standout because he was almost totally black. But what became very obvious was that the black bird had black nails on his feet and the white bird's were white. Do pigeon feather colors match their nails? I attached photos to show you what I mean.

Well, it becomes more and more fun to just watch these guys.

NYCPaul


----------



## Feather

Yes they do buy polish to match their outfits. I love the Gothic style of your beautiful black visitor.

Feather


----------



## Guest

Paul,
This white bird was probably lost from a wedding release. They don't do well on the outside. A lot of them don't hook up with an unfamiliar flock and they don't know how to forage for food. They were born in coops, knew where their food and water was at all times. They don't know what antifreeze is and have no understanding of what a car can do to them. They are open to the diseases feral birds are better able to fend off. These birds are completely naive. Your bird is looking for the safety of a home and the closest he can come to you is with the food you're offering. Is there any way you can take him in, even if it's temporary?


----------



## Maggie-NC

Paul, thank you for more pictures. As far as I know the color of feathers/nails is just coincidental. We have had white pigeons with some mix of white/black nails and ferals with all black or all white or a mix.


----------



## NYCPaul

*Cold spell increases visits*

"White beauty" is showing a few of his darker feathers as they grow out. He now comes to my window sill as well as the door frame to let me know he's hungry. He get food and I get a chance for a closeup look at him. He seems to be making out well with all the ladies and puffs himself up to a fluffy snowball.
Enjoy the pictures.


----------



## Charis

Beautiful birds.
I'll bet they'd come right in if you opened up the window!.
Bless you for feeding them.


----------



## Skyeking

Thank you for sharing pictures of your lovely view and watching over the white beauty and friends.


----------



## Feather

I see that you two have a bond. 

Feather


----------



## NYCPaul

*Salt and Pepper couple*

Well..my buddy has found a lady and she is as close to completely black as he is to toally white. The two have been cooing over each other outside my window for quite a while. He doesn't even come over for his treat. Looks like love to me.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Paul, that is a great picture. Bet their babies will be beautiful.


----------



## Skyeking

The two "lovebirds" look beautiful together...looks like it is baby season everywhere!


----------



## Feather

Well so much for your bond with that pigeon! I must say that they are one of the most beautiful couples that I have seen. Maybe you should enter them in the contest.

Feather


----------



## Lovebirds

OH.......Ebony and Ivory...........very nice picture. If humans were as tolerant, huh???


----------



## JoyfulSongTree

Ebony and Ivory...Love it! A beautiful couple, too  

Paul, do not be _too_ shocked if their genders are not what you think  

Nesting time will be coming soon to NYC, let us know if they begin to show up separately ... if/when they do, take note of which one comes by in the early a.m. & later p.m. and which one shows up during midday. Then you'll be able to tell who's what for sure  
(Unless you catch them courtin in the meantime...:~)
Best wishes
Carol


----------



## NYCPaul

*Friendship continues*

For weeks my buddy turned up for his treat about 4:30-5:30 pm either because of a simple wave by me or automatically sitting outside my door. Well, the walk outside my door and/or the stare in the apartment from my window sill is the norm. Because construction guys were outside nowadays, he's been showing up later. I had a real surprise when at about 7:30pm while watching television I looked out the window and there he was. Today I noticed something I hadn't seen before, he is now sitting in a little tunnel made by my stacks of window boxes and plant containers on my terrace. I don't know if this has been going on for a while or not. I may have a room mate.


----------



## Skyeking

Tahnk you for the update.

Has he been there awhile or just to pick up a meal and leave, is he active or sitting quietly?


----------



## NYCPaul

*The couple visits regularly now*

Well, the ivory and ebony couple come for their treat together now. My white knight normally chases off any other birds that try to horn in on his dish but now he brings his black beauty with him. The now feel comfortable coming to the sill of my door to the terrace as long as I don't make any fast moves. I can be very close and watch ( a foot or so) but I have to keep very still. The both seem to love regular Quaker Oat Meal. I tried corn but they really don't like it.

I still can't get over how I am totally captured looking at my white buddy up close. Even though he's dropped by with his feathers mussed up, the heavy rain here in New York seems to have brought him back to a neat, white and very sleek bird. For me he seems a lot more slim than most pigeons. But he and black beauty seem to be a book-end pair.


----------



## Skyeking

They absolutely compliment each other-what a couple, quite awesome to see them both in the wild together. 

Thank you for offering them shelter and food, how much do you charge them for room and board?


----------



## NYCPaul

*Dinner then back to my place*

The Friday night date includes dinner "at my place" and then back to her apartment. Hmmmmm. Looks like he scored!!!!!


----------



## JoyfulSongTree

My, my  
Well there ya have it -- you were right about their genders  

Best wishes 
Carol


----------



## Maggie-NC

Well gee whiz...

I would have sworn that Ebony was the male!

Those are great pictures of two beautiful birds.


----------



## Charis

Love is definately in the air!
I love your descriptions.


----------



## Lovebirds

Hey, isn't this a "family" site??? Little eyes are watching??  Just kidding........those two birds were absolutely meant to be together. What great pictures.....I wouldn't be surprised if they set up housekeeping on your terrace and the first thing they would put in place is two little white eggies.!!


----------



## Guest

ooo thats just dirty ,I had to close my eyes lol  gorgous birds thou love the updates


----------



## mr squeaks

HI Paul,

Love your adventures and pictures! What a lovely couple!!

Any chance they could build a nest on your terrace??

We are all avidly following your updates!


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Paul,

They definitely feel comfortable around you, since they are "displaying" their affections around you. 

Have you been able to offer them any wild bird seed, to their menu? It will be prime delight and nutritonally sound if any babies come into the world.

Thank you for accomodating them.


----------



## NYCPaul

*New Names - Bill and Coo*

Well...these two are so obvious a couple on my back roof that this series of photos forced me to choose these names of Bill and Coo. Bill is so obvious in his white plumage that Coo's continuous presence makes their "couple-hood" equally as obvious. One disadvantage of Bill's brilliance is the tail-dragging practice tends to add a lot of New York grit to the end feathers. But the recent rain did a lot to wash that out.

Although Bill and Coo are usually either next to each other or within sight, Bill still seems to prance around some other pigeons - just like a man!!! But when you add up all the sightings, they seem to have united as the perfect mono-chrome pair...although their pretty colorful to me.


----------



## flitsnowzoom

What great names!! 
They are such a cute couple. Hope they continue to stay around and provide you with many more picture-perfect happy moments.


----------



## JoyfulSongTree

I love the last one -- they're makin a heart shape between each other


----------



## Charis

They are beautiful birds.
I love the pictures.


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Since Bill is obviously serious about Coo, perhaps you should get him (them) a nice large plant saucer so they can go bathing. Bill needs to keep those lovely tail feathers clean and Coo, well, she certainly doesn't want that nasty city dust mussing up her feathers!


----------



## JoyfulSongTree

Oh. love their names, too, very clever and cute  

*And the Coo Coo girl sings*
"Coo Coo-Coo-Coo Coo-Coo Coo Coo-Coo-Coo Coo Coo-Coo Coo Biiilll, won'tcha marry me Biiill - I love you so, I always will... "


----------



## NYCPaul

*Maybe I should name them AC and DC*

Oh well...they are New York pigeons. 

Today I noticed that Coo put herself in the middle of the roof, sat down and spread out one wing like a hurt bird. When a pigeon did land next to her she moved out fast. Maybe is was an effort to get Bill to come over.


----------



## JoyfulSongTree

NYCPaul said:


> ... Coo put herself in the middle of the roof, sat down and spread out one wing ...


Oh, I bet she was SUNNIN  ... Nice day in the city today!

And about that last pic...
HaHa, our little hen did like that in the beginning,too...that phase didn't last very long though. 
But the male would get the same look that Bill has in the photo there, kinda like... Yeah right... 
...Sure, sure ...... go ahead if you must...  

Best wishes
Carol


----------



## Maggie-NC

So cute. Hey, I may have the gender right after all!


----------



## docbjb

Wonderful pictures, thank you for sharing your pigeon love story!

I have two ferals nesting on my balcony. I am trying to figure out who is the male and who is the female. They haven't put on a show for me yet like Bill and Coo, but there are three eggs in the nest so perhaps my pair is just modest.  

Keep us updated!


----------



## NYCPaul

*Still a couple*

Bill and Coo remain together and follow each other all over the roof. They do their little romantic dances all day long. Here are a couple close-ups from their daily visit for treats. Bill looks a little tired and ruffled.


----------



## TAWhatley

They are lovely .. perhaps Bill needs a little break from all that hanky panky  

Terry


----------



## Flying_Pidgy

thats so awesome. If they have babies could you by any chance post a picture of them?


----------



## JoyfulSongTree

Beautiful pics.
I think Bill looks like he's smiling


----------



## NYCPaul

*Whose eating out of who's hand?*

Bill has learned to knock on my door. Well, maybe "flap" is a better word. After looking in the window and seeing I'm here he waits a minute or so to see if I'm coming. Then if nothing happens he flies a few feet off the ground and flaps his wings against the glass. Yes, he does make noise. I heard it one day from another room and couldn't figure out what the heck it was.

Today he actually ate out of my hand after several circles around and around the terrace. Although he still skits away if there is movement, this was a first. After eating everything I wondered if it wasn't he who had me eating out of his hand!!!!!!!!

This is Bill on watch outside my window.


----------



## TAWhatley

NYCPaul said:


> After eating everything I wondered if it wasn't he who had me eating out of his hand!!!!!!!!


Well, at the very least, Bill has you quite well trained ..  

Terry


----------



## Charis

I sure enjoy your updates and pictures.


----------



## JoyfulSongTree

Charis said:


> I sure enjoy your updates and pictures.


Me, too  
Carol


----------



## Lovebirds

I guess this is what I'll have to do. When I get to old and decrepit to get down and scrape poop in a loft, I'll just have to move into a big city that has pigeons and get some to feed.......that is so cool that he looks for you. He's really got the best of both worlds huh? Well, MOST of the time.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Bill knows he has a good thing going with you and has learned to trust you. Wish everyone felt the same way you do about the ferals.


----------



## MellissaG

Oh my god , this is the CUTEST freaking pigeon thread. 

The storyline developing was AMAZING!! I havnt checked this thread in a while, and was ECSTATIC to see his mate! And how unbelievable she is all black! I know all this is old news by now, but im still awwing and oooing at all the pictures, which I have I think all of them saved now in my pigeon folder lol. Very cute! 

I cant wait to see their babies!!


----------



## NYCPaul

*Who's that knocking at my door*

Well, here are some pics (actually stills made from video) of Bill making his usual 4 to 4:30 visit for goodies. He is still the only one of my neighbors I feed regularly since his girl friend Coo doesn't always show up. Believe me..when he flutters those wings against the window I hear it. Today I set up my video camera and caught both the knocking and the feeding.

They will be putting a new roof on outside my apartment soon so I'm not sure how that will disrupt the nearby brood. I'm thinking Bill will show up no matter what.

I believe one of my real fascinations with Bill are his neck feathers. On regular pigeons this is where the "rainbow" colors show even if the rest of the feathers are pure black. But on a white pigeon there is no rainbow of colors - just the tiny detail of pure white feathers that are fascinating ..especially when he extends or compresses his neck. The feathers slide beautifullyl over one another. 

Well, I've almost used all my space for pictures. I'm glad you're enjoying my adventures with Bill and Coo.


----------



## TAWhatley

Great pictures, Paul. You should enter one of them in the Feral category of our current picture competition.

As to running out of space for photos here .. perhaps you could just start an album on Webshots or Photo Bucket and place the pictures there and then just post us a link to them.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

GREAT PICTURES, Paul!! Yep! I think Bill has you trained JUST RIGHT! LOL

I can SURE relate to his "attention" antics! When I leave for any length of time and put Squeaks in his home, he waits until I come home and then goes flapping berserk to be LET OUT...NOW!

The other day he REALLY put on a performance and was practically climbing the "bars!" Since he is "out" when I'm home, I THINK he might be a little spoiled!  

We will always look forward to the "Adventures and Lives of Bill and Coo!"  

Hugs and Scritches to ALL  

Shi
& Mr. Squeaks


----------



## Maggie-NC

Paul, your pictures are wonderful, as always. There is a lot of trust shown by Bill in the second picture and it is very touching to me. How can one not love a face like his. Thank you.


----------



## docbjb

Paul, thanks for continuing to update and also the beautiful pictures! They sure brighten my day.

Bonney


----------



## NYCPaul

*My Buddy Bill is still here*

Hi All,
Since I was running out of space for pictures I held off posting but since so many inquired here is an update. As I'm writing this Bill has arrived on my window sill and is pacing back and forth looking in at me. Once in a while he climbs on the window edge or flutters his wings to get my attention - or rather get me to put out some goodies. Here is a hot off the chip picture. I've also set up my webcam to transmit live video but I'm not sure if I'll get to putting it somewhere. I haven't seen Bill and Coo together. Looks like Bill's pretty independent now. Although a few white and black kids have shown up....you never know. Although Bill continues to eat out of my hand - if I remain very, very still - I would never think of "keeping him." He's just the most beautiful wild thing. Our deal is that he lets me watch him up close for me keeping him in treats.


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Paul, Bill is looking great and seems to have the best of both worlds -- a human he can trust and a safe and free life. I'm so glad to see a picture of him and pleased to hear he is still a man about town  I hope Coo is doing well too, though it sounds as if she was quite the shy one. Maybe they have a nest somewhere you don't know about. 
Thanks for the update.


----------



## NYCPaul

*White is right for summer*

Well, a few minutes after Bill has a snack I noticed him back at the window. But on a closer look I see we have a new white member of the flock. He doesn't look like a baby. In fact, I think he's one of the three white birds that originally flew on to my terrace last year - one of which "Bill" who stayed over for winter. This one is all white except for the tail. We'll see if he's going to settle in the neighborhood.


----------



## mr squeaks

You are certainly attracting the GOOD LOOKIN' pijies, Paul!!

Sounds like the word is spreading!   

Keep up the great work!

Coos to Bill and all!

Shi
& Mr. Squeaks


----------



## Reti

He is another handsome one. Pidgies are so nice telling their friends where to find the best treats.

Reti


----------



## NYCPaul

*Let's try linking to a video*

I made some of the images of Bill by taking stills from video. So I thought I'd try putting a link to a Bill video in a message to see what happens. It's a streaming Windows Media Player video so that's what it should play on if your computer uses that type of player. So here goes. Try clicking on:
http://www.mindspring.com/~unclepaull/bill1.wmv


----------



## Maggie-NC

Paul, that pigeon is spoiled! Video was very good. Thanks.


----------



## NYCPaul

*YES - Spoiled Bill*

Maggie,

You are absolutely right. I now have a spoiled Bill on my hands. And now Coo has rejoined Bill and arrives with him all the time. And Coo's personality is now more bold than Bill. (She?) walks right toward me without all the fearful starts and stops common to Bill. You don't dare move a bit when Bill approaches or he flies away. But Coo just looks at you and then keeps coming. By the way, I have to assume this totally black bird is Coo since I can't find any distinguishing feather color that I can use to identify her since there are other black pigeons around. Bill, on the other hand, has several darker feathers among the white that identify him.

I now realize that having a spoiled pigeon flying at my window when he wants to be fed (as seen in the video) means I have created a mini, white monster. Since he and/or Coo are the only neighborhood pigeons I allow to eat my treats , they are the only ones who are bold enough to pace back and forth on my window sill looking for movement inside.

And so it goes with Bill and Coo.


----------



## relofts

I hope we are due for another update soon, this is such a great thread, it is like reading a book waiting for the grand finale. Paul what is new with Bill and Coo, any new pictures.

Thanks,

Ellen


----------



## NYCPaul

*Bill and Coo Remain Together*

Hi Folks,
I'm happy to report that after putting a new roof on next to my terrace and their roost and my absence for several weeks, Bill and Coo continue to return for the oat meal treats. I'm responding now because I had to send you the attached picture to show how much a part of my apartment they have become. How could you not respond to this beautiful couple if you looked up and saw them looking in at you like this. Bill still looks like a kid. He is such a beauty. And there are quite a bunch of black and white mixtures flying around now too.

For those of you just dropping by I hope you enjoy my whole story with these two that goes back a year now. 

Paul


----------



## JoyfulSongTree

Wow, you said it, how could you not !?!
They're both just gorgeous and what a delightful shot. I'm so glad they're still around and that the three of you continue to enrich each others' lives.
Thanks for the update  

Best wishes
Carol


----------



## Maggie-NC

Paul, it is so nice to read and see that Bill and Coo are still a pair and visiting you. Some of the black and white pigeons you are seeing are probably their offspring. I think their continuing good health and great looks can be attributed to your taking care of them. They are a stunning couple.

Thank you for the update. I always look forward to your posts.


----------



## mr squeaks

THANKS, PAUL!!

ALWAYS nice to read a great update! 

Sounds like Bill and Coo are living the good life with you to help! Such a mutual admiration society: you, to be able to watch, feed and admire; Bill & Coo, for their delicious treats WITH THEIR OWN PERSONAL SERVER and a safe place to enjoy those treats!     

Best to all with hugs and scritches!!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## NYCPaul

*Bill and Coo update*

Hi all,

My story of Bill and Coo continues. They vist my terrace rail or window sill daily. This ebony and ivory relationship continues strong as proven by the may salt and pepper kids around. Bill is always sharp-eyed for any movement of me toward the window while Coo often takes a long guard watch on the railing. I've only fed Bill over time and he chases everyone else off but Coo until they're done. So it's pretty obvious their relationship is still strong.

Well, that's the update. Bill still looks like a young kid except for a few dark feathers that have grown out from under white ones.

NYCPaul


----------



## Pigeon lower

well why dont you let them in lol soon he will ring the doorbell


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Thanks for the great update and the pictures. They look so good. They are quite the charming pair, that's for sure. Please continue to keep us posted. I love the Bill and Coo stories.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Paul, that's a neat picture of the lovebirds. Looks like they're patiently waiting for you to give them a treat. Wonder if that is one of their babies on the railing.


----------



## ippychick

Beautiful Birds!! 

Also the video and pictures are great!!


----------



## mr squeaks

THANKS SO MUCH FOR THE GREAT UPDATE, PAUL!

I am so glad they are both still together! What a pair! 

Time seems to pass so fast! 

Squeaks and I send greetings and coos to the lovely couple and all their offspring! 

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## horsesgot6

Just Found This story. And What a Heart warming Story It Is. Does Anyone Know the Breed Of That White Pigeon. How Very Pretty They Both are Just Loved Your Pictures Of them. Yes Get A Photobucket Web Site To Post Your Pictures On Then You can Post A Link To It To Veiw Pictures The Photo Site Is Free. The Web Address Is Photobucket.com I'll Be Checking On This Thread. Thanks So Much For Shareing This Story With Us.


----------



## Dezirrae

This is such a fantastic story - thanks Paul for all the updates, pictures and video. Just read this entire thread -- like reading a romance novelette  Please do keep the updates coming Paul -- I'll be looking for them now


----------



## NYCPaul

*Some Pics*

Hi,

This link may not be up long but I'll give it a try for a while.

http://www.nycpaul.com/billncoo/ 

NYCPaul


----------



## Poulette

Hi Paul!
I bet it won't be long that you are going to give Bill a key to your door...  Great great photos!!!!!

Suz.


----------



## NYCPaul

*Family Portrait*

Bill arrives twice a day for goodies with the afternoon visit including Coo. Today was something special when the family (or at least one of the kids) came along with Bill and Coo. While Coo sat puffed up against the cold on the railing, Bill and (son/daughter) stood at the accidental bird bath my wrapped up flower containers made. While the kid splashed in the water, Bill seemed to groom "salt'n'pepper" while he lifted his wing. Then everyone looked at the camera and I took this photo - perhaps for their Christmas card!!!!!

I must say that the black'n'white feather patterns that are showing up are far from common. One totally black bird reveals pure white under its wings when taking off. Another white one has a totally black tail. Mr. Darwin would love the variety.

A few more pictures of the family and the kid at www.nycpaul.com/billncoo


----------



## Charis

Great picture. You should do a Bill and Coo calendar. I'd buy one.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Paul, I can honestly say that I don't think I have ever seen any lovelier pictures that those on your website. The picture of the baby in the bath with Bill leaning in to it is simply wonderful.

My avatar is of ****** who was born in our aviary to Frosty, a solid white king, and Feisty, a solid black feral. She doesn't have as much black as your baby. I have always thought the white pigeons' feathers were coarser than others.

It sure would be nice if everyone could realize just how wonderful pigeons are as you have. Thank you for giving me a treat today.


----------



## TheSnipes

Those birds are beautiful and what a cool thing. You're lucky to have such a great relationship with a feral family.

Ha, and these are some of the feral birds so many want exterminated as vermin. I wonder if people would feel differently if they saw your web page.


----------



## Dezirrae

Awwww - so very adorable! 

If you do ever make a calendar I'd buy one too! You've got some beautiful shots.

What camera do you use? Looks like I have to buy a new one since mine died two days ago so I'm shopping around. Your pictures always look crystal clear and the color is wonderful.


----------



## Pisciottano

Hello NYCPAUL,

I have just read this thread right from the start and cannot tell you how much I've enjoyed it, the story, the beautiful parents, the little one "dressed" in his parents' colours!!!! I was in need of a nice heart warming story. It did me a lot of good. I hope you will enjoy your feathered friends for a very long time. Kindest regards, Gladys


----------



## NYCPaul

Dezirrae said:


> Awwww - so very adorable!
> 
> If you do ever make a calendar I'd buy one too! You've got some beautiful shots.
> 
> What camera do you use? Looks like I have to buy a new one since mine died two days ago so I'm shopping around. Your pictures always look crystal clear and the color is wonderful.


Hi Dezirrae,
Actually, I use a Sony HandyCam video camera DCR-PC330 that also takes stills. I like it because it has a good zoom lense which lets me get nice close-ups in relatively high-resolution.


----------



## xxmoxiexx

Paul,
I LOVE the pics, but the bottom half of pics isnt showing up at all. is that just for me, or a bug?


----------

